# [SUGGESTION] Experienced Devs Please Read



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

I realized today that we could have so many more great products if our experienced developers could teach the underlings their techniques. Of course, this is not only time consuming, but is also a rather bad idea overall, more questions will be brought up than answered. So I came up with the obviously most efficient solution:

My message to you, experienced devs, is to start internships. Have a new project? Find a trustworthy and talented guy who just wants to learn, give him stuff to do, and if he has questions, answer them. You're not teaching a bunch of noobs things, you're teaching an aspiring developer, with much potential, things that will help him advance onto bigger and better things that can benefit the community. You should be picking a guy who knows his stuff in the forums and has some sort of impact on the community already.

I believe that by doing this, you are helping to bring upon greater products for the community to enjoy and a more talented generation of developers. Sure, that pupil may come back as competition to you later, but let that be a friendly battle. All you have to do is let them come to you (what I mean by this is that people who wish to become apprentices should put theirselves out there and devs should keep an eye open for those who are worthy. DO NOT PM DEVS LOOKING FOR APPRENTICESHIP). You just released a new ROM and this guy is on that thread answering everybody's questions so you don't have to, why? Because he knows how to troubleshoot, and that's what separates him from the others.

At least try it once. Get a talented young man/unlikely woman up to an intermediate level. Then, he can learn on his own, as many great devs do. In the future, you may see him compiling kernels and releasing MagentogenMod and say "Wow... I'm responsible for this... this advancement in Android..."


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

love that idea +100000000


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

Thats a great idea! To be honest thats how most get started.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Great idea! I'd love to be a developer's apprentice


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

Steady Hawkin said:


> Thats a great idea! To be honest thats how most get started.


I think a lot have more background though. They've taken college courses on programming and other computer developing and just know what their doing. Others kang what they can, and modestly add they're own edits. Imo



PatHoge said:


> Great idea! I'd love to be a developer's apprentice


Well, the best thing you can do is show devs that you know what you're passionate about, just start browsing the forums, answering what you can, and even if you don't know the solution, pay attention to what the solution ends up being, then you know it for future reference.

via Tapatalk


----------



## raidzero (Jun 10, 2011)

MagentogenMod lmao

That's all.

Oh yeah, this is a good idea


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Thats a great idea. Wish someone had done that when i started. Instead i ended up finding a decent d1 guide and fumbling my way through it from there. Ive had some help from people like Davros with fixing bugs but most of its been trial and error....


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

Honestly this is a good idea, but im not sure many devs are willing to open their project up like this. However a team project may work out. also, dont expect to be pm'd by a dev because you want to do this. Become friendly and helpful to these people. from what ive viewed, relationships between devs are more friendships than anything else...

Just my 2 cents from what ive seen in the past year and a half


----------



## bandroidx (Jun 11, 2011)

looking at open source code for hours helped me the most, i also recommend that.


----------



## ChainsDD (Jun 11, 2011)

I love this idea, and would be willing to take on an apprentice for Superuser. I'll have my eyes open for the next couple weeks to see if I see someone that looks like they'd make a good apprentice.

One thing tho, if I don't ask for applicants and you message me asking to be my apprentice, I'll strike you off the list ;-)


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

ChainsDD said:


> I love this idea, and would be willing to take on an apprentice for Superuser. I'll have my eyes open for the next couple weeks to see if I see someone that looks like they'd make a good apprentice.
> 
> One thing tho, if I don't ask for applicants and you message me asking to be my apprentice, I'll strike you off the list ;-)


Thank you! Your contribution to the community is extremely appreciated and we can't wait to see what lucky duck gets to work under you.









via Tapatalk


----------



## junkdruggler (Jun 14, 2011)

I've helped push a few people in the right direction with theming.. im always available to answer questions and to help out the community.. I can help out with root themes and adw themes.. hit me up on Twitter @junkdruggler or pm me..


----------



## TheWizKid95 (Jun 9, 2011)

^southern georgia? i live in savannah and im a fellow themer








i would like to get past themer status and get to "developer" status tho
im willing to do anything to get further in the android community, i really do want to learn and enhance my skills, so being an apprentice really is a good idea for me


----------



## shady (Jun 15, 2011)

Like they say, Sharing is caring and of course - I am talking about the knowledge of "how you did it". Getting a group together eases off the burden from the Dev and also gives confidence to users that someone is around to answer their n00bish query. There's no need to ward off or be curt to someone who doesn't know anything. All questions should be appreciated. If I had stopped asking silly questions when I was kid, I would never grow up to join such a niche and rocking community - simply because I wouldn't know of its existence. One who asks, simply has the curiosity to know more. We all have spent enough time online to identify the tr0lls.

- The more, the merrier. Kudos to this thought.


----------



## jamezelle (Jun 10, 2011)

Great Idea!!


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

"Strategy requires thought; tactics require observation." - Max Euwe


----------



## bedwa (Jun 18, 2011)

Beautiful idea. It would help people keep from bouncing info and ideas off one person and another to glean little bits of info. That's how I ended up having to get the info I have over at XDA to finally release my first kernel.


----------



## TreyM (Jun 9, 2011)

This is a wonderful idea. I have a lot left to learn yet myself.


----------



## chaotikcore (Aug 11, 2011)

not a bad idea really.i think the dev team idea would work out a little better though.i'll go ahead and shoot for koush.good luck guys


----------



## Samuel2706 (Aug 2, 2011)

Brilliant Idea, i did this once, was a good idea, might start doing it again


----------



## hightech (Sep 14, 2011)

+1 great idea.

Sent from my Droid Incredible 3D using Tapatalk


----------

